# Biloxi Marsh Reds



## Water Spout II

Here are some redfish we pulled out of the Biloxi Marsh. Sight casted to most of them and fought the wind all weekend but still had some fun.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson

Nice catch, do you fish the Biloxi Marsh often?


----------



## Water Spout II

Try to weather permitting.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson

Fished the Louisiana area only one time, last month, and had a blast. I am heading back for a Bay St. Louis tournament and plan on fishing the Biloxi Marsh. You got any advice for fishing that area?


----------



## Brant Peacher

Blake 

from the take off of the Bay st Louis tournament you can easily run to the Louisianna Marsh north of Hopedale. That is where I would go. I think it would only be about a 40 mile run. I don't think we are fishing. If you want I can give some ponds thatusually hold a bunch of 7 to8lb fish.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson

Brant,

I'll be giving you a call before we head over that way. We're toying with the idea of making afurther run and fish where we did forthe Slidell tournament...I doubt we will, though. It didn't exactly produce trophy fish for us! We got one, maybe two days of prefishing and we're planning on using them to scout out the Louisiana Marsh. Why aren't you guys fishing it?


----------



## Water Spout II

I stay more out to the East in the Marsh and run out of Pass Christian. 9 1/2 times out of 10 I am sightcasting. If you are fishing in a tourny I wouldn't waste my time with the east part of the marsh. I would run west. There are more fish over there but I am not as familiar with the area.


----------



## Water Spout II

Here are a couple more from over there.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson

nice pics. We're probably going to head west and just try to get lucky in some little ponds. thanks for the info, good luck fishin!


----------



## ShooterChief

Nice reds!



Any advice for finding some decent spots? I am new to the marsh...military brought me here (stationed at Stennis, live in Diamondhead) and the wife and I are staying when I retire in 1 1/2 years. Plan on putting in at Bay St Louis, but can motor closer if that is better. 



Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Water Spout II

If you have a flats boat I can give you some help, if not, I'm not much use. Everywhere I go requires a flats boat.


----------



## ShooterChief

> *Dempsetc (4/20/2009)*If you have a flats boat I can give you some help, if not, I'm not much use. Everywhere I go requires a flats boat.




No, I have a Proline 190 CC w/ T-top, trolling motor and short shaft 150 V-Tec. I can get fairly shallow, but not as shallow as you can. Thanks anyway Dempsetc.


----------



## Water Spout II

Yea sorry, I mainly go in through Grand Pass out in the marsh and hit a lot of ponds but I am pretty sure you cannot get in there. I wish I knew more to help...sorry.


----------

